# S: USB 4G Modem Dongle



## coredumb (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi,
which is a known good brand or model to work flawlessly unter FreeBSD?

Or, more generally: is there a list or wiki containing recommended hardware? Also a blacklist?

Thanks.


----------

